# Hướng dẫn cách đọc kèo tỷ lệ kèo Hồng Kông tại nhà cái uy tín



## membo (26/5/22)

Cá cược bóng đá chính là loại hình cá cược được không ít người yêu thích khi chơi cá cược tại các nhà cái trực tuyến. Bởi đây là trò chơi có thể giúp cho người chơi nhận được 1 khoản trả thưởng cao khi thắng cược. Tuy nhiên kiên cố lúc chơi cá cược bóng đá, nhiều anh em vẫn chưa thật sự hiểu hết về các tỷ lệ cược mà nhà cái đưa ra. Vậy tỉ lệ cược Hồng Kông là gì? Cùng các chuyên gia tip bóng đá miễn phí hằng ngày tại trang Đánh giá tham khảo những thông báo chi tiết nhất.
Tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong là gì?
Tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong hay còn được biết đến là Hong Kong Odd. Tỷ lệ này được dấu hiệu trên bảng kèo nhà cái bằng ký hiệu là HK. Theo đấy Odds HK là một trong 5 loại tỷ lệ cược đơn thuần nhất trong cá độ bóng đá kế bên các tỷ lệ cược như Malaysia odds, Tỷ lệ cược Indonesia, US và tỷ lệ cược Decimal.
ví như các bạn để ý thì tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong mà các nhà cái đưa ra trên bảng kèo cá cược sẽ chỉ toàn là các tỷ lệ cược dương. Cho nên mà việc tính toán thưởng, phạt của loại cược này là cực kì đơn giản. Và với sự đơn giản như vậy Odds HK được xem là tỷ lệ cược quốc dân. Cách tính tiền thắng thua của tỷ lệ cược này như sau:
Tiền thắng cược = Tỷ lệ cược x Tiền đặt cược
Tiền thua cược = tiền đặt cược
Ưu và điểm yếu của tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong
mua tip bóng đá ở đâu ?
nếu như bạn đang lừng chừng về việc có nên đặt cược tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong hay ko. Hãy cùng tôi đi phân tách những ưu và nhược điểm của loại tỷ lệ cược này nhé.
Ưu điểm
các bạn sẽ dễ tính tiền khi chơi cá cược
Luật chơi của loại cược này đơn giản phù hợp với người mới chơi
Các tỷ lệ cược sẽ được cập nhật đều đặn và chóng vánh




nhược điểm
Tỷ lệ thưởng mà nhà cái trả cho người chơi ở loại tỷ lệ cược này là không quá cao. Khoản trả thưởng không thật sự cao
Hướng dẫn đọc kèo HK trên bảng kèo
Để hiểu rõ hơn về cách vận hành của odds Hong Kong, hãy cùng tôi theo dõi bảng kèo trên và cùng đọc nó.
thí dụ, trên đây là bảng kèo của trận chiến giữa Chelsea vs Fulham. Ở bảng kèo trên rất nhiều tỷ lệ odds đều là tỷ lệ odds Hong Kong. Với bảng kèo này, tôi sẽ chọn lọc bắt kèo tài xỉu 2.5 trái.
tình huống 1: trận chiến chấm dứt với đa dạng hơn 3 bàn thắng. Lúc đấy người chơi cược cho Tài thì họ sẽ chiến thắng. Số tiền thưởng mà bạn nhận được sẽ là 1.13 lần tiền cược. Điều này có nghĩa nếu như đặt 100$ thì số tiền mà nhận về sẽ la 100 x 1.13 = 113$.
tình trạng 2: trận chiến kết thúc với chỉ phổ quát nhất là hai bàn thắng. Lúc ấy bạn sẽ thua toàn cược, và các bạn sẽ mất đa số 100$ đã đặt cược.
*nhà cái bóng đá là gì ?*
Kinh nghiệm chơi tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong
Với cách tính tiền thưởng và phạt như đã nói như trên, rõ ràng tỷ lệ cược Hong Kong có luật chơi tương đối đơn thuần phải ko nào. Tuy nhiên lúc đặt cược các bạn cần phải lưu ý các điều sau đây.
tránh bẫy nhà cái
Trên thực tế bẫy nhà cái sẽ thường xuất hiện khi các bạn cá cược với tỷ lệ Hong Kong. Bởi ví như tỷ lệ cược này thường được phổ thông người chơi mới chọn lọc. Và vì là người chơi mới nên họ sẽ rất dễ bị rơi vào các tỉ lệ kèo dụ. Vậy nên bạn hãy soi kèo thật kĩ trước lúc đặt cược với nhà cái.
Tham khảo tips kèo lúc đặt cược
kế bên việc tự mình soi kèo khi cá cược, các bạn cũng có thể tham khảo những tips bóng đá với các kèo trên mạng. Điều ấy sẽ giúp bạn nâng cao được thời cơ thắng lợi của mình. Tuy nhiên cần nhớ chỉ nên lấy tips trong khoảng những địa chỉ cung ứng tips uy tín nhé.
Lời kết
Trên đây là tất cả những thông tin về kèo Hong Kong mà tôi muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn. Hy vọng qua bài viết trang cá độ bóng đá trực tuyến này bạn đã có thể hiểu hơn về cách vận hành kèo Hong Kong, chúc anh em may mắn với chọn lọc cược của mình.


----------

